# Making angled box joints with sled



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been exchanging ideas with Jim (Chessnut2) on ways to cut angled box joints with the *box joint sled*. He needs 30º angled joints for his clock projects.

My approach is an add-on to my existing sled and designed so the add-on is aligned on the sled's existing index key for repeatable cuts with with no set-up. In use, the ends of the stock needing angled fingers and slots is first cut at a 30º angle. Then the fingers are cut using the angled joint add-on.

The angle jig has two parts: a base and a fence. The base runs the length of the fence with a 30º angle on the front to support the fence at the same angle. The depth of the base (front to back) was based on the distance needed to allow the back face of the fence to rest against the existing fence on the box joint sled. In my case, that was 2 1/4". The photos explain this better.

The fence was cut with 30º angles top and bottom and attaches to the base with two screws. The screws are in slightly oversize holes so the fence can be adjusted left or right to loosen or tighten the fingers. The fence has it's own index key independent of the key on the basic sled.

I use a pre-cut finger template to center and mark the slots and fingers on the work piece. It is easy to align the marked lines to the saw kerf for the first cut. Then the following cuts are stepped over the index pin like normal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Oliver.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Always a pleasure to look at your posts Oliver. N


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, That is just like your other posts - SUPER COOL!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I see people making hex, octagon and other multi sided boxes with this addition just by changing the angle they need.

*Is there perhaps another post from you in the near future adding angular adjustment to your angled add-on fence?*

Good Job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: adjustable angle*



MEBCWD said:


> I see people making hex, octagon and other multi sided boxes with this addition just by changing the angle they need.
> 
> *Is there perhaps another post from you in the near future adding angular adjustment to your angled add-on fence?*
> 
> Good Job!


Great idea, Mike. those boxes would look good, and I think it would greatly simplify the glue-up process.


----------

